# Lavender Chicken with Fresh Figs



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2003)

Lavender Chicken with Fresh Figs 

3 tbsp olive oil 
6 boneless chicken breast halves 
1/2 cup white wine 
8 - 10 fresh figs, cut in quarters 
3 tbsp dried lavender flowers, minced 
1 tbsp lavender leaves, minced 
1 cup chicken broth 
3 tbsp honey 
salt and pepper 

In a large saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Season the chicken with salt and pepper, and brown on both sides. Add the wine and figs, increase the heat to high, and bring to a boil. Return to medium heat, add the lavender flowers and leaves, garlic, and honey. Cover and cook for 10 minutes. Remove the lid and cook for an additional 10 minutes, or until chicken is just cooked through. Serve over rice or couscous garnished with a few lavender flowers.


----------



## Tracy L. (Nov 24, 2003)

The recipe sounds fantastic.  I will have to try it when my fig tree is in major production.  I have a friend who loves figs and is crazy about lavendar however she's a vegetarian.  Maybe I can do tempeh or baked tofu for her.


----------

